# check out this link...how did they make this photo??



## Nessy024 (Aug 18, 2011)

i think its so amazing! any help would be great!


----------



## Twisted (Aug 18, 2011)

Slow shutter speed would be my guess If it was a camera only photo. Or that could also be done in Photoshop.


----------



## e.rose (Aug 18, 2011)

Twisted said:


> Slow shutter speed would be my guess If it was a camera only photo. Or that could also be done in Photoshop.



A slow shutter speed would give you blur... not multiple instances of a person in the image.

They took several different frames, layered them in Photoshop and then lowered the opacity of each until the bottom layer (of them kissing) was revealed to their liking.

You have to put the camera on a tripod for something like this.  And then you have not NOT MOVE IT AT ALL... or the background won't line up in each layer.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 18, 2011)

Multiple images, most of which are set to something like 50% opacity during post.


----------



## Nessy024 (Aug 25, 2011)

e.rose said:
			
		

> A slow shutter speed would give you blur... not multiple instances of a person in the image.
> 
> They took several different frames, layered them in Photoshop and then lowered the opacity of each until the bottom layer (of them kissing) was revealed to their liking.
> 
> You have to put the camera on a tripod for something like this.  And then you have not NOT MOVE IT AT ALL... or the background won't line up in each layer.



Do you know exactly how to do it in photoshop? I tried to take 3 pictures and drag in on to one another. I lowerd the opacity on each one but the first picture wuld end up being totally see through.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 25, 2011)

What happened to the link?


----------



## ghache (Aug 25, 2011)

link?


----------

